# Totally disable ESP?



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

Is the a way to totally disable my ESP? The reason in asking is because my car is very confused. Since I had new tires installed.. 245/35/19 TR 1's







... I was able to drop the car at least another inch. The xpipe on the exhaust is about 2 inches from the ground. When i hit 40 mph it will put esp on and i cant turn it off. As soon as im under 40.. I can then dissable it. Also, my airbag light is on. Im not sure if thats to do with suspension or not. 
I found my digi cam too.. Ill try n get some pics maybe a video if it snows tomorrow!


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

fuse 16 and fuse 42. Sweet.


----------

